# 16-35 F4 Restock Date in Canada?



## devopast (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi All,

First post here! 

In any case, I cannot for the life of me find the 16-35 F4 in stock anywhere in Canada (I've called coast to coast), and nowhere seems to be getting it in any time soon. Have had one on order for about 2 months now, and the store has 41 backordered. I see plenty in the states, but the dollar is too low to buy from over there.

Anyone here have the inside scoop for when they'll be shipping the next batch to Canada? I'm hoping they'll be on the boat with the 11-24 but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 26, 2015)

devopast said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First post here!
> 
> ...


My bet is that they are with all of other Canon shipments in Long Beach, California where the Unions held the port hostage went on strike for a while. There's a huge number of ships waiting offshore to be unloaded. I'm sure this is the first of many temporary shortages we'll be seeing as this cascades through North America.


----------



## devopast (Feb 26, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> devopast said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Awesome. You'd figure air shipment would be cheap enough by now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> devopast said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Canon could air-freight high priced lenses from Japan if they were in danger of missing out on sales. I have a shipment to import, but have been waiting for the port situation to resolve, since I'm in no hurry. Air freight is $8 a KG(Canon would pay a lot less), and I import heavy items, so the cost of air freight is about 3X the value of the item. For lenses weighing 2KG and wholesaling for around $1,000 and more a additional $ 8-16 is not going to break the bank. 

I expect that the $3K 11-24mm lenses shipping this week came by air.


----------



## geekpower (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm in the same boat (ba dum tish):

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25279.0

There are also union things happening with the railways in Canada. Not sure if that would have any impact, or if they would come here by truck once the ships dock in the US....


----------



## RGF (Feb 27, 2015)

Heard that it will take 3-6 months to get everything back to normal. Not that it will take 3-6 months to get lens to the stores, just the time before normalcy returns.

BTW I saw what the "average" dock work makes. Foreman tops $200K so I am not feeling too bad for them.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, it looks like http://www.simonscameras.com/digitalphoto/lenses/index.asp?cat=200&fmt=80&ftype=0 Had it in stock - I didn't contact them to make sure, but is listed and not marked out of stock. A small-ish place, but I've bought from them before and had fantastic service.

Edit: it's marked in stock on the lens' page


----------



## geekpower (Feb 28, 2015)

The shop I usually deal with, which had them on back order forever, appears to have them in stock again too. 8)


----------

